# Paging Burbank/Glendale/East SFV



## pitboss12 (Mar 16, 2003)

Just wondering which (if any) LBSs you recommend in terms of inventory and service.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Here's a couple*

In the Glendale/Eagle Rock area, there's *Budget Pro*, on Colorado at the Glendale Fwy; it's in a small strip mall at the edge of the parking lot for the much large shopping mall. Lots of Bianchi, lots of Campy. In Burbank, there's *Bicycle Johns*, on Hollywood Way just north of Magnolia (I think); inventory leans toward higher-zoot stuff.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I'll second Walrus on Bicycle John's. John's prices tend to be a bit steep, and you'll have to wait for ever for your bike to be serviced. However, the selection and service for high-end stuff are unmatched in the valley.


----------



## cmuhlstein (Apr 10, 2004)

*Benefits of Club Membership*

*10% to 20% off on bikes and accessories to qualified club members* 

Check out membership at the San Fernando Valley Bike Club
http://www.sfvbc.org/
or the Los Angeles Wheelmen
http://www.lawheelmen.org/

Many bike shops honor the above referenced discounts to members.

It may be worth alittle drive to see George at Helens Santa Monica or Scott at Helens Marina del Rey.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*MdR*



cmuhlstein said:


> It may be worth alittle drive to see George at Helens Santa Monica or Scott at Helens Marina del Rey.


I bought a Torelli from Scott in '96 and still take my current bike to the MDR Helen's for work, even though it's out of the way from my work and home.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

All of the above are fine choices. If you're willing to head eastward a little, Velo Pasadena and The Open Road (also in Pasadena) are worthwhile bike shops, too. If you have a hankerin' to head west, Cycle World (on Reseda just south of Parthenia) is worth a look, too.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I like Open Road, too, but...*

...I wish Steve would hire some help--he can be pretty unfocused when he's got more than one customer. It would also help if he had a maid come in once in a while. The only place I've seen that's nearly that, ummmm, unkempt and disorganized is my house.

I'll keep giving him (at least some of) my business, though, because he really made the effort to locate a bike I was looking for, when _everyone_ else said there were none to be had. Big props to him for that! (...and this, boys and girls, is why you should throw more than a bone to your LBS, 'cuz ain't no mail-order house gonna do that for you.) I also really like the way he's got those candy dishes full of ferrules and cable ends and other hardware on the counter, yours for the taking--all those little, but necessary, items that too many other shops will charge you for, regardless of how good a customer you are. That is class...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

mickey-mac said:


> I'll second Walrus on Bicycle John's. John's prices tend to be a bit steep, and you'll have to wait for ever for your bike to be serviced. However, the selection and service for high-end stuff are unmatched in the valley.


Definitely high end stuff... gorgeous bikes... i was just there today... but even the tires were $10 more expensive than usual...


----------

